# me da la corriente con el micrófono al cantar



## jose luis 2009 (May 17, 2012)

Hola:

Quisiera hacer la siguiente consulta:

Soy músico, guitarrista y vocalista de una banda. Ocurre que en ciertos locales donde toca la banda, al enchufar mi amplificador de guitarra y estar tocando y cantando al mismo tiempo, me dan golpes de corriente constantemente con el micrófono. Creo que problema de la guitarra, del micrófono o del amplificador no es, ya que esto no me ocurre en todos los lugares donde tocamos.
¿es posible que sea porque la instalación del lugar no tenga tierra?
Si es así, consultar si saben si existe en el mercado algún dispositivo portátil, que pueda llevar adonde sea que toque la banda, para prevenir que ocurra esto.  

Gracias de antemano.
José Luis.


----------



## malesi (May 17, 2012)

Un quitavientos es la opción más rápida.



Saludos


----------



## detrakx (May 23, 2012)

jose luis 2009 dijo:


> Hola:
> ¿es posible que sea porque la instalación del lugar no tenga tierra?



Tal cual, las tiradas a tierras evitan estos problemas de descargas.
El calzado es importante no el mismo tener un buen calzado que andar en ojotas o en pata.

Poner un protector al microfono como te mencionaron es una muy buena solucion.

Saludos.


----------



## Eduardo (May 23, 2012)

jose luis 2009 dijo:


> ...Soy músico, guitarrista y vocalista de una banda. Ocurre que en ciertos locales donde toca la banda, al enchufar mi amplificador de guitarra y estar tocando y cantando al mismo tiempo, me dan golpes de corriente constantemente con el micrófono. ....


Puede que se deba a pedidos del público


----------



## aquileslor (May 23, 2012)

Prevenir, no se. Pero comprobar sí. Usá un buscapolos de neón y tocá el chassis. Si enciende es porque está conectado al vivo y tiene coriente. Ojo que en los locales suelen usar una toma de tierra para todos los instrumentos y alguna vez se equivocan y la conectan al vivo de la corriente.


----------



## eleccortez (May 24, 2012)

a pedido del publico .jajajajajaja te pasaste


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (May 24, 2012)

Hola Amigo jose luis 2009, el hecho que NO en todos los casos donde es conectado el equipo provoca fugas de corriente se debe a que segun como esten conectados los cables en  el tomacorrientes, F y N. Si los inviertes veras que solo en un modo notaras la fuga.
El problema se encuentra en algun dispositivo de la cadena que obviamente utiliza energia de la RED. 
Empezando como 1er. sospechoso el Amplificador. Si es asi, revisar Transformador y/o filtro de linea si posee ubicados en su interior.


----------

